# Car for sale



## NismotunersLLC (Oct 5, 2017)

1992 Nissan Sentra with JDM SR20DET odo @ 51k miles original! Motor has 35k 
The car is extremely modified in and out. Plz Email me for complete info as it's 2 pages long or for any questions. Thanx


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

How much and where are you located


----------



## NismotunersLLC (Oct 5, 2017)

SHV, LA 12,500 is our rock bottom for it.


----------

